

Is Al Jazeera America Going to Change the Way Networks Cover Climate Change? - chrismjelde
http://m.motherjones.com/blue-marble/2013/08/al-jazeera-america-climate-change

======
jmduke
I don't really like Mother Jones, but the answer here seems pretty obvious --
unless Al Jazeera America takes a significant amount of viewership from big
networks, they're not going to induce much change.

And my limited experience with today's admittedly complex media environment
leads me to the assumption that, no, spending thirty minutes covering climate
change is not going to woo away a typical CNN watcher.

~~~
a3n
But it my bring in someone fed up with and unengaged from The News. Some non-
watchers may become watchers of Al Jazeera if they think there's finally
something to watch.

~~~
jeremyjh
Yes I think its a pretty smart strategy actually. Maybe they can capture some
of us who get all our news from the Daily Show and Reddit.

I mean, not really. But I can see why they would want to try that.

------
McPants
Why focus on climate change? Al Jazeera should be concerned about changing the
way news networks discuss topics entirely, not just this isolated story.

There is too much forced drama in television news, like the typical "Watch
---- news at 9 to see if your child will die from a toy you might have in your
house". I haven't seen any of the new Al Jazeera programming but I did see
their four minute promo trailer for the network and it looked to me like the
same kind of stuff. The narrator to that teaser sounded like he was doing a
michael bay trailer and the news anchors had plastic smiles like all the other
news channels.

That isn't to say I don't have hope though. Anything that is better than the
methods which current networks employ is a step forward.

------
gyardley
It's called 'Al Jazeera America'. No one who makes a point of watching it
disagrees with them one iota on climate change - or for that matter, much of
anything else.

------
WizzleKake
No.

------
hayksaakian
there should be a filter against submissions that are questions but don't
include "Ask HN" in the title

I'm tired of all these
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

~~~
sarreph
I'm inclined to disagree with you, purely because 'Ask HN', in my opinion,
should be reserved for text-based submissions where the generation of
discussion is predicated more greatly on their purpose.

